# Rekursion grafisch darstellen anhand eines Applets



## Chucky (13. Jun 2005)

Wir sollen zu hause die Rekursion grafisch anhand eines Applets darstellen.
D.h mehrere Rechtecke zeichnen Lassen die die einzelnen Schritte einer Rekursion ineinander geschachtelt
darstellen.
Wenn die Rekursionstiefe 10 beträgt sollen also 10 ineinander geschachtelte Rechtecke gezeichnet werden bei dem das äußere die 10 und das innere die 0 ist.
Hab nur leider keine Ahnung wie ich das hinkriegen sollen.
Die Methode der Rekursion ansich ist mir schon klar jedoch nicht wie ich mehrfach die Rekursionstiefe aus der Methode
herausgeben kann und dann auch mehrfach in der paint methode zeichnen kann.
Würde mich drüber freuen wenn ihr nen code für das Prob hättet  :lol: 

Danke Bob


----------



## mic_checker (13. Jun 2005)

Sollt ihr das für eine best. rekursive Methode machen oder allgemein veranschaulichen wie Rekursion funktioniert - anhand von den verschachtelten Rechtecken ?

Hast du Probleme mit dem Zeichnen der Rechtecke oder womit genau ? Vielleicht könntest du auch mal bisherige Ansätze posten.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Jun 2005)

ungefähr so:


```
int startX = 500;
int startY = 500;

int width = 10;
int height = 10;

public void recMethod(int tiefe, andererParameter){
   //rechne irgendwas
   g.fillRect(startX-(5*tiefe), startY-(5*tiefe), width + (2*5*tiefe), height + (2*5*tiefe));
   recMethod(tiefe++, andererParameter);

}
```


----------



## Chucky (14. Jun 2005)

Naja ich weiss irgendwie nicht wie ich das mit dem Zeichnen hinkriegen soll...
Muss doch da irgendwie das Graphics objekt übergeben oder?
Und ich dachte immer ne Rekursive Methode könnte nicht void sein  :cry: 


```
public int reku(int tiefe){
  tiefe-=1;
  if(tiefe==0)
    return 0;
  else
    return reku(tiefe);
}
```

An sowas hatte ich da gedacht...

Mein Ansatz sieht nach eurem Vorschlag bisher so aus:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;


public class Rekursion extends Applet {
	
	int tiefe=10;
	
	Reku obj1=new Reku();
	obj1.recMethod(tiefe, Graphics g);

}

class Reku{
	
	int startX = 500;
	int startY = 500;
	
	int width = 10;
	int height = 10;
	
	public void recMethod(int tiefe, Graphics g){
		
	   g.fillRect(startX-(5*tiefe), startY-(5*tiefe), width + (2*5*tiefe), height + (2*5*tiefe));
	   recMethod(tiefe++, g);
	   
	}
	
}
```

Obwohl ich ihn selbst nicht gerad versteh und sich auch noch nicht kompilieren lässst  :? 
Würde mich über weitere Hilfe freuen

Bob


----------



## mic_checker (14. Jun 2005)

BobMarley hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ich dachte immer ne Rekursive Methode könnte nicht void sein  :cry:



Eine rekursive Methode muss nicht immer einen Rückgabewert wie int etc. haben, soll heissen: die kann auch vom Typ void sein.

Hab mir deinen Code nicht angeguckt, aber prinzipiell gilt:
StackTraces , Fehlermeldungen etc. posten.


----------



## Chucky (14. Jun 2005)

java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	Syntax error on token "(", delete this token
	Syntax error on token ",", ( expected

	at Rekursion.<init>(Rekursion.java:10)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)




meinst du das?^^
Wie is denn dann bei einer rekusiven void Methode der Abbruch umzusetzen?


----------



## GagamehlO (14. Jun 2005)

BobMarley hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie is denn dann bei einer rekusiven void Methode der Abbruch umzusetzen?



return ;


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Jun 2005)

oder am anfang ne bedingung..aber du könntest dir wenigstens ein bisschen mühe geben und dir mal die fehlermeldung durchlesen



> Syntax error on token "(", delete this token
> Syntax error on token ",", ( expected



Der Compiler sagt dir sogar noch was du tun musst. Und der Code ist ausm Kopf raus..


Und das hier


```
public class Rekursion extends Applet { 
    
   int tiefe=10; 
    
   Reku obj1=new Reku(); 
   obj1.recMethod(tiefe, Graphics g); 

}
```

Also *hust* irgendwo in die Klasse na Anweisung reinstopfen, auserhalb von ner Funktion u.s.w...*programmierstil*


----------



## Chucky (14. Jun 2005)

juchu also das mit dem rekursiven zeichnen hab ich nun hinbekommen.
Allerdings nur mit Linien anstatt mit ineinander geschachtelten Rechtecken bisher.
Hier mein Ansatz:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class Rekursion extends Applet{
	
	public void paint(Graphics g){
		
		Rekugraph neu=new Rekugraph();
		neu.drawRekursion(g, 1000);
		
	}
	
}

class Rekugraph{
	
	public void drawRekursion(Graphics g, int i){
		
		if(i>0){
			i--;
			g.drawLine(10,i,20,i);
			drawRekursion(g, i);
		}
		else{
			return;
		}
		
	}
	
}
```

könntet ihr mir bei den Rechtecken helfen? Finde keinen passenden Algorithmus  :cry: 

Bob

/edit: sry hab den von oben genommen, funktioniert nun alles DANKE  :wink:


----------



## pappenpeter (14. Jun 2005)

```
class Rekugraph{

        private int laenge = 4; // laengen multiplikator	

	public void drawRekursion(Graphics g, int i){
		
		if(i>0){
			g.drawLine(10,i,20,i * laenge);
			drawRekursion(g, i -= 1);
		}
		else{
			return;
		}
		
	}
	
}
```
[/quote]

Versuch es mal mit dem obrigen code. Wenn du den y wert in jeder rekursionsstufe um einen Faktor vergößerst sollte es ja funktionieren. 

Ist zwar nicht so effektiv in der Rekursion zu zeichen, vor allem bei tiefen rekursionen aber für deine Zwecke sollte es reichen. Wenn du die Höhe auch noch ändern willst häange noch einen Multiplikaroy an das i beim y wert.. Z.B.

Gruß


----------



## mic_checker (14. Jun 2005)

```
drawRekursion(g, i -= 1);
```

Wofür gibts Dekrement ? 


```
i--;
```


----------



## pappenpeter (14. Jun 2005)

i-- hinterlässt hässliche Streueffekte die bei z.B. for - Schleifen erwünscht aber in deiner Rekursion nicht unbedingt förderlich sind.

i -= 1; verringert i auch allerdings ohne besagten Streueffekt. 

Ich weiß leider nicht genau wie dieser Effekt entsteht, aber ich hatte ein Problem in einer Rekursion in der FH und mein Prof hat mir eben das Ding mit den Streueffekten gesteckt. Leider konnte ich mir nicht behalten was es eben genau auf sich hat. Auf jeden Fall ging es nachdem ich i-- weg genommen hab. 

War auch nur ein Hinweiß. Mußt dich ja nicht dran halten. Wenn das jemand ließt und weiß wie es zu diesen Effekten kommt. Er möge es niederschreiben *gg*


----------



## mic_checker (14. Jun 2005)

Du meinst sicherlich die Seiteneffekte bei der Verwendung der Post/Präfix Notationen. In diesem Fall ist es egal, aber ich finds schöner 

IN andern Anwendungen muss man kontrollieren ob es Auswirkungen auf das Programm hat, aber wie gesagt, hier egal.


----------



## pappenpeter (14. Jun 2005)

Ja, Seitenefekte *gg*..

Weißt du wie es dazu kommt und wie die sich auswirken??


----------



## mic_checker (14. Jun 2005)

Es fällt v.a. bei Zuweisungen auf, wenn du hast:


```
int i = 0;
int a = i++;
```

Dort wird die Postfix-Notation verwendet, weisst also a den Wert von i zu und erhöht anschließend den Wert von i um eins.


```
int i = 0;
int a = ++i;
```

Hier bei der Präfixnotation wird der Wert von i erhöht und dann zugewiesen.

Darauf muss man natürlich manchmal achten...also wann post und wann präfix notation...


----------

